# FBE Bangle .66width Stainless Size 8



## turner.curtis (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is my first bangle completed from the Bangleguy. The core and blank both came form him. I currently have my 2nd underway and will post once it is completed.

This one is Stainless Steel .66" width (Medium) in Size 8 wrapped with Stabilized FBE.

[attachment=5031]

[attachment=5036]

[attachment=5033]

[attachment=5034]

Sorry for the lousy images. Had to edit a couple times for size and apparently need to clean my lens.


----------



## BangleGuy (Apr 30, 2012)

Good God MAN! What the HECK!!!:wacko1::dash2::wacko1: My wife said I need to "Step UP MY GAME". Shees, very nice! 

Special thanks to Kevin for the FBE! Now I need to make one... Crap! I am out of SS bangle cores!


----------



## turner.curtis (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for the comments Eric! It was a heck of a lot of fun to turn! If she wants this one back, I would be willing to ship it back in trade for a few more cores...:wacko1: lol.

On another note, I went out today and bought some Milwaukee bi metal Hole saws as that was all my local HD had in 3.5 and 2 5/8 versus 2 11/16. Think that was a huge mistake as I cut my first wood ring with them and had less than desirable results.


----------



## txpaulie (May 1, 2012)

Beauty!

Y'all sure are settin' the bar high!

p


----------



## BangleGuy (May 1, 2012)

turner.curtis said:


> Thanks for the comments Eric! It was a heck of a lot of fun to turn! If she wants this one back, I would be willing to ship it back in trade for a few more cores...:wacko1: lol.
> 
> On another note, I went out today and bought some Milwaukee bi metal Hole saws as that was all my local HD had in 3.5 and 2 5/8 versus 2 11/16. Think that was a huge mistake as I cut my first wood ring with them and had less than desirable results.



Curtis, I am thinking about putting together a YouTube video showing my 'tricks' on making the HD/Lowes hole saws last. I have cut around 75 wood bangle blanks with my Lennox brand holes saws, although I am just about to switch to Bosch carbide tipped saws. I figure my tooling costs per wood core is $0.50/each... not too bad considering the selling price of the completed item. Thanks again for posting, I should have more SS cores in about two weeks. Eric


----------



## turner.curtis (May 1, 2012)

BangleGuy said:


> Curtis, I am thinking about putting together a YouTube video showing my 'tricks' on making the HD/Lowes hole saws last. I have cut around 75 wood bangle blanks with my Lennox brand holes saws, although I am just about to switch to Bosch carbide tipped saws. I figure my tooling costs per wood core is $0.50/each... not too bad considering the selling price of the completed item. Thanks again for posting, I should have more SS cores in about two weeks. Eric



Eric - in my case with the Milwaukee, I think it is more of the slop from the quick change system that the arbor uses. I may try to file the top pf the hole saw down a bit to get it to tighten up completely on the threaded shank of the arbor and then the snap pins just drop in the safety holes. Having to loosen the cutter on the arbor to get the pins to align with teh holes allows the cutter to wobble on me.

I should have just held out and gotten fixed arbor carbide or carbide, damn excitement of turning something new...

Go ahead and put me down for a few size 9 cores when you get them.

Curtis


----------



## BangleGuy (May 1, 2012)

turner.curtis said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Curtis, I am thinking about putting together a YouTube video showing my 'tricks' on making the HD/Lowes hole saws last. I have cut around 75 wood bangle blanks with my Lennox brand holes saws, although I am just about to switch to Bosch carbide tipped saws. I figure my tooling costs per wood core is $0.50/each... not too bad considering the selling price of the completed item. Thanks again for posting, I should have more SS cores in about two weeks. Eric
> ...




I should get them this week, and I will post when they are ready for delivery. Thanks!


----------

